# "EL CHOCHO"



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys!!
once again!!.

about this mini series of "los bichos" (the bugs) here is a new fork, just finished just last night.

for those who have not read the previous topic (the scorpion) This series of forks are made with pieces of wood that were ready go in the garbage truck.

and this piece is one of the most dramatic ones... because literally put my hand on thetrash to take it. and a few nights ago, one of those sleepless nights ... I began tos ketch directly on the wood.

the result ... a piece that, so far ... has captivated me like no other.

one thing led to another, and ended up looking for a theme and a name for this piece, which is so mine!! and ended up putting his name:




*"EL CHOCHO**"* (the grasshopper)

this word tends to be misinterpreted in some regions of my country, in some places, theword "chocho" is used to refer to a green-funny-grass cigarette (you know...one of those)... in others cities (the most common) isused to refer to a noble part of the female anatomy. but is also used to refer to any kind of medicie pills.

but almost all Mexicans (authentic, who live in mexico) associate the word "chocho" with an insect commonly known as *grasshoppers*.

but why "el chocho"?? well ... I had on hand the green color ... and ... they had to choose a namefor this piece, no? a funny name ... and name of insect. so there you go. 

for the design and use of this piece. definitely be a slingshot low impact, it is not made to put on it 10 meters theraband gold folded a thousand times on each post ... that's not going to happen.... never!

is just a simply-funny-little -slingshot with which it can shoot down a small prey (birds) probably asquirrel ... hitting it repeatedly in the head.

just a small slingshot to have a good time and lots of fun shooting at cans on a sunny day












here the pics.

please coment and rate (whatever that means)

and dont adjust your screen... this is the real color... some weird green efects.








*"EL CHOCHO"*
*
*










































































*
*
*HAVE A GREAT DAY!!*


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

You can be very proud!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Nice! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's got style.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Unique and soulful! All of your slingshots look like they're ready to come to life.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Chaneke, you continue to impress me with your creative designs and beaytiful carving. I am sure it will be a great little hunter.
Muy Bien amigo.
Philly


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Orale! pus Saca los chochos pa andar igual jajaja!

That thing came out really well.

and yes in any way the want to take it away ... you know my addresslol!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Your designs are not only beautiful, but very strong looking. Another excellent one from you, mi hermano de la resortera!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Yet another beautiful slingshot Chaneke, I love your carving and finish.
Much respect.
Martin


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

thank you very much compadre chepo!!


thank you very much Mr. Martin !! (I'm just trying to keep up with all of you)


... mr. dayhicker!! thank you very much!
they may look and be strong. but something makes me doubt. this poles are the thinner ones than I've done so far.

and thank you all (the first ones) (texshooter, whipbeatcrapcookedeatedrabit, aamj50 and!!!... philly)

your comments are always encouraging for the work of this little Mexican.


a big _ORALEEE!!_ for all of you


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Great job again. The bug series is coming along very nicely. Love em all.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You've got a way with wood... that's for sure!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Josh,
me gusta mucho Compa! (Gotta practice my Spanish once and awhile!) You are becoming an Ergo Master!!!







Flatband


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

*Mr. Midnitemarauder*: I appreciate your comments, as always generous.

I am very excited about this whole deal of "the bug series"
I'm having a lot of fun in the manufacturing proces, and I'm trying to mix the ergonomics, aesthetics andof course, function. though sometimes the balance tips over to one side, in this case, I believe that esthetics came out ahead a little bit more.
I hope to have ready for next Tuesday two more bugs (work in progress) ... and who knows ... maybe somethingelse ... you never know!.

*Mr. Bill Hays: *I would love to put my hands in some new materials, but down here in the third world, such thing is not very easy to achieve, regardless of the materials is very complicatedand and really expensive. so I must work with the resources locally available.(which may not be many, but sufficient)

*Mr. Flatband:* ahi la llevas compadre!! ahi la llevas!!
ergo-master?







... sounds great!... ERGO-MASTER-HIPER-FUNKADELIK-MARIACHI-LOCO







(even better)

thank you all!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Chaneke, you are not only a slingshot master, you have a great sense of humor as well. LOL
Philly


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool, Grasshopper Green too!


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

UNBELIEVABLE!

Great work Josh!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chank the ErgoMaestro!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

CHANKY-LICIOUS!!









te estas llevando pesado agüelo!!! el que se lleva se aguanta!! (put it on the google translator)

CHANKY... MY SOMBRERO!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bless you my child. I don't need no stinking google!











I do admire your work, my friend. Wish we could get together.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

that is an awsome slingshot.


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

That is one superb Catty. Top work.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, I don't know what you do or don't have down there as regards to materials but please allow me to state that I look very forward to your new slingshots. I really, really love your scrounge/found materials approach as it's the same way I go about making mine. And your work is truly magnificent! To think you were going to throw that piece of wood away and now you have people all over wishing it was theirs!

Este es una resortera fina mi amigo, y trabajo bien!

I look very forward to seeing more of your resorteras des los insectas!


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

nice catty mate and exellent finish.


----------

